# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Leksione per tranzicionin ne Shqiperi, Kosove & ish Jugosllavi

## forever

Tufts University - Medford, Massachusetts 02155-7082 USA - (001) 617.627.3700 

Monday 24 2003 
Albania: Transition/Destabilization AND FYROM and Kosovo: Peace or War?

Start Time: 4:00 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Two lectures by Miranda Vickers, Author and Political Analyst for International Crisis Group and James Pettifer, Author.

LOCATION: Malkin Penthouse, Littauer Building, JFK School of Government 



Thursday 27 March 

Tirana City Hall: Between Art and Politics

Start Time: 4:00 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


LOCATION: Allison Dining Room, JFK School of Government



find more @ 
http://www.localendar.com/public/fletcherschool

----------

